# Fenix PD20 Comparison Review



## UnknownVT (Oct 28, 2008)

Fenix has new series of flashlights that are CR123 based called the "PD" series - they are basically "P" (xD) series updated -







There are obvious cosmetic changes.

Once again this Fenix PD20 is through the very kind courtesy of 4sevens -
it's a single CR123 light using a "Premium" Cree XR-E - Q5 emitter - with updated cosmetic changes - which I think makes it look very attractive.

For me one of the main improvement is the 4 anti-roll flats on the octagonal nut-like part of the head.

Size -





Head -





So is the PD20 just a P2D in different clothing?

Not quite -

vs. P2D-Q5 both Turbo and primary CR123 -







close - they are both rated at 180 lumens - I think the P2D-Q5 may look less bright because it spreads its light out more with a wider beam.

vs. Fenix P2D-RB100 both Turbo and primary CR123 -







again close - but this time I think the PD20 may just have it, although I think the P2D-RB100 may look less bright because it spreads its light out even more with a noticably wider beam.

vs. NiteCore EX10 Max primary CR123 -







Close
Note: this is that over-achiever NiteCore EX10 - which caused all the fuss in NiteCore Lumens Rating - I discovered it was "faulty" - as it would switch off of its own accord - although it had not done that for the one month previously - and has not done it since. I still consider it an exception - as it is brighter than norm. 
Remember the PD20 is rated 180 lumens - and NiteCore EX10 is rated at a mere 130 lumens albeit torch or OTF (Out The Front) lumens.

Just out of interest I also compared the EX10 on 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123 -

vs. NiteCore EX10 Max, but on 3.7v Rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123







in these shots the EX10 on Li-Ion may look slightly brighter than in the primary CR123 shots - but there is still not much in it.

vs. LD20-Q5 - Turbo 2x NiMH AA







close - there ought to be very little, if any, difference as they are both rated at 180 lumens and the heads are the same/interchangable. This one sample of the LD20 may have its emitter out of the sweet spot as it shows rings and the dark halo more than any of the others on the newer Fenix series - like LD10, PD20 and PD30.

vs. PD30-Q5 - Turbo 2x primary CR123







hard call - but the PD30 is brighter as it is 220 vs. 180 lumens whch is an increase of 22%.

Should note I thought this PD20-Q5 has one of the best tints I've seen on a Cree Q5 - of course it is still not as good as my old stand-by the RB100......

*Index to Follow Up Parts* -

Standardized Stairway beamshot - Post #*19*


----------



## ninjaboigt (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the review! havnt been around CPF for a while, and didnt know these things were release!

the new pd20 seems to throw more than the p2d's reflector


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 28, 2008)

ninjaboigt said:


> the new pd20 seems to throw more than the p2d's reflector


 
Yes, thank you for pointing that out.

I should have noted that the newer series seem to have more concentrated hotspots - so probably would throw better.


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 28, 2008)

:twothumbs on the review!, have you found anything bad about the pd20?, because i have a p2d, and am very satisfied, but now it smells like chocolate... i put a lindor truffle in my pocket with my p2d, forgot about it, when i took it out, it looked like it was covered with poo... washed it 3 times, still smells faintly like chocolate. anyway, can you see any reflector differences?


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 29, 2008)

rockz4532 said:


> ... smells faintly like chocolate. anyway, can you see any reflector differences?


 
oh, Cho-o-oclate (drool...)
guess that must be a tasty light 

I can't see much difference between the reflectors of the PD20 and P2D - although there may well be some difference - as the PD20 seems to have a more concentrated hotspot - so it may be focussed better.

On the Fenix website they do claim "Overall newly-designed reflector" - so it is probably different from the P2D.

Squinting at them I think the PD20 reflector might be wider at the front than the P2D? not sure though..... the photo of the heads in the opening post seems to just show that the PD20-Q5 reflector has less of a lip at the front than the P2D-Q5 - both heads are still the same diameter.


----------



## Grateful Ned (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review and the pics ! :thanks:

Been waiting to hear/see more about this light and kinda wondering why there isn't much excitement about the redesign - relative to the Nitecores for example. This looks like a great light to me !

Hoping someone is able to do some runtimes and see if there are any improvements esp with rechargeables. Some outdoor beamshots would also be great - I'm one that favors at least moderate spill so if this is a real narrow beam (like Olights?) I'm not sure I'm interested.

Can you tell us if Fenix has solved the problem of the bright 'flash' when switching modes, which was a problem with the P2Ds for a while?


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 29, 2008)

Grateful Ned said:


> Can you tell us if Fenix has solved the problem of the bright 'flash' when switching modes, which was a problem with the P2Ds for a while?


 
The pre-flash was most easily seen when switching on to the Low level -
it has been solved - 
no pre-flash on my sample of the P2D-Q5, 
and it is not present on any of my samples of these new PD20, LD10, LD20 or PD30.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2008)

Very useful comparison, Vincent - I'm moving it to the Reviews section.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Oct 29, 2008)

Any chance of being able to buy one with two battery tube versions to set it up as a 20 or a 30?


----------



## JKL (Oct 29, 2008)

:thanks: UnknownVT, as usual :twothumbs.






Dave_5280 said:


> Any chance of being able to buy one with two battery tube versions to set it up as a 20 or a **30*?




*This is not possible because of the different voltage. :candle:

You can use the PD20 head in the old L1/L2 body or ( if available as spare parts ) L10/L20 new body



,
but not in the body of the PD30.


:wave:


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 29, 2008)

JKL said:


> *PD30
> *This is not possible because of the different voltage. :candle:
> You can use the PD20 head in the old L1/L2 body or ( if available as spare parts ) L10/L20 new body
> 
> ...


 
JKL is quite right about this. *Don't* use the PD20 head on a PD30 (or P3D) body.

Even though the PD20 head (same as the LD10 and LD20) will actually fit on the PD30 body - do _*NOT*_ use it as such, as the 2x CR123 probably will damage the emitter or circuit - since that is supplying 6V to a circuit/emitter expecting only up to about 4.0V

However the PD30 (or P3D) head will fit on the PD20 or P2D body, and will actually run well on 1x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123.
Also the LD10 or L1D body again using 1x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500.


----------



## JKL (Oct 30, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> The PD20 head (same as the LD10 and LD20) will actually fit on the PD30 body - but do _*NOT*_ use it as such, as the 2x CR123 probably will damage the emitter or circuit - since that is supplying 6V to a circuit/emitter expecting only up to about 4.0V
> 
> However the PD30 (or P3D) head will fit on the PD20 or P2D body, and will actually run well on 1x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123.
> Also the LD10 or L1D body again using 1x 3.7V rechargeable Li-Ion 14500.





Thanks Vincent, I forgot to specify. 

I agree with You, the PD20 head will actually fit on the PD30 body and run with 17670, but 
"2x CR123 probably will damage the emitter or circuit". 

so...



JKL said:


> "This is not possible because of the different voltage".




The PD20 head (same as the LD10 and LD20) is compatible with the previous body series. 


As you well said in the past : "a system wich is the most appealing feature".


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 30, 2008)

JKL said:


> I forgot to specify.


 
JKL, you were quite clear and correct :thumbsup:- and I was agreeing with you - 
I should have said - "this is quite right" first (which I'll now go edit my post to do so).


----------



## JKL (Oct 30, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


> JKL, you were quite clear and correct :thumbsup:- and I was agreeing with you -
> I should have said - "this is quite right" first (which I'll now go edit my post to do so).




No problem Vincent,
your Comparison Reviews are always very nice , interesting and professional.:twothumbs


----------



## Jauno (Oct 31, 2008)

Does this new PD20 have that little bit annoying "quick flash" thing when activating low, med and high modes?


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 31, 2008)

Jauno said:


> Does this new PD20 have that little bit annoying "quick flash" thing when activating low, med and high modes?


 
Only when switching from SOS to low, otherwise no flash when activating low for the first time or switching to medium.


----------



## chaoss (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a very good looking line from Fenix.
Does anyone know if the switch is a forward clicky w/momentary? (i have not been keeping up with the latest Fenix improvements)

Very nice review Vincent and thanks.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 2, 2008)

chaoss said:


> This is a very good looking line from Fenix.
> Does anyone know if the switch is a forward clicky w/momentary? (i have not been keeping up with the latest Fenix improvements)
> 
> Very nice review Vincent and thanks.


 
Still has a non-momentary switch. I believe this is better for mode-changing ease for most users.


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2008)

Standardized Stairway beamshot -
















_EDIT to ADD_ - That's the over-achieving NiteCore EX10 that caused all the fuss in NiteCore Lumens Rating. 
I just remembered I have a standardized stairway beamshot of a more typical NiteCore EX10 - 
which I'll add to the comparison matrix above


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW! Your EX10 is sick!


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 25, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> WOW! Your EX10 is sick!


 
Yes, thanks for noticing - I call it an "over-achiever" - it's an anomoly.

Although I no longer have a more typical EX10 - I remembered I do have a standardized stairway beamshot of that more typical NiteCore EX10 - which I've now included in the comparison matrix above.

For more details please also see NiteCore EX10 Comparison Review


----------



## nohcho (Nov 27, 2008)

Man that PD20 is itching my wallet right now , bout to pull the trigger


----------



## mr.squatch (Nov 27, 2008)

One great thing about living nearby lighthound is they'll let you open up several of a certain type of light and drop in batteries, to find just the right tint for you. With every fenix light I've bought so far there have been drastic variations in tint for one type of light. With the pd20 I set up 4 of em side by side and they were all identical in the white room. I think the boys at fenix are getting really good at this. :twothumbs I've got well over 100 lights, and probably 6-8 pocketable fenix...es (fenii?) and the pd20 is my new edc pocket rocket. I love the simple 2 click high to strobe, no confusing sequences. Also love how low it goes on low. I work a lot in the dark, so a solid useable low is mission critical to me. Love it. Also, the new body shape fits ooh so well in the hand, the new skinny center part makes it perfect imo. Buy a pd20. You won't be disappointed. nice writeup btw, keep up the good work


g


----------



## h2oflyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Great review vincent

Looking for a pocket rocket smaller than my Nitecore Extreme as a work carry and your review answered my questions. Couldn't decide between P2D and PD20 - you stairway beamshots made my decision - ordered a PD20

Thanks - Walter


----------



## CEBEP (Feb 12, 2009)

guys, I am stuck choosing between NiteCore EX10 and Fenix PD20.

P20:
Pros:
Fenix diffusor will fit just right
Holster in the box

Cons:
no belt clip. Or is there one attached directly to the PD20?

EX10
Pros:
wider brightness range
slightly smaller 
belt clip could be purchsed as an accessory

Cons:
Fenix diffusor will be a little loose and will not keep up if you will face it down. Needs mod.
No holster in the box. 
Draws some amount of energy while off to feed the PD chip?

Further to the comparison shots above I see that EX10 and PD20 are pretty similar in performance. But I wander if EX10 R2 Edition (145 lm) will make a difference?

Any chance in comparing the shots of EX10 R2 Edition to EX10 Q5 and PD20?
All comments regarding EX10 vs PD20 are welcome!


----------



## TONY M (Feb 12, 2009)

See Selfbuilts runtimes.https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201117
The P2D/PD20 has better regulation but the EX10 has a much lower low mode.

The R2 EX10 will not have significantly better performance than the Q5 assuming the emitter is the only change to the light.


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 12, 2009)

CEBEP said:


> guys, I am stuck choosing between NiteCore EX10 and Fenix PD20.



I really like the EX10 piston drive. I also liked having the option for momentary on. I think the EX10 might be shorter too.

What I really didn't like about the EX10 is losing the user defined brightness level when switching to other levels. I wanted a light with low, med, high. EX10 gave the option of extreme low and high, but I had to define medium. But when I switch to low or high, I would lose my settings for medium. This was a serious deal breaker for me. Medium is what I used 95% of the time.

With the EX10, there was no need for a holster. The light with the clip fit nicely into my Levi's 5th pocket.

I've been keeping my eye on the LiteFlux LF3XT. I would have ordered it if it had a good designed clip. I much prefer a light that I can easily attach to my jeans quickly and easily, hence the clip.

If it was up to me with your choices, I think I'd get the LF3XT and pray for a clip, or hope the light won't bug me in my pockets. But right now, since it is me making this same decision, I'm waiting. I want something like the LF3XT (clip and faster switching) or EX10 with the ability to not lose my settings.

I also read somewhere on the board that someone might be coming out with a light similar to LF3XT/EX10. I'm hoping to see if that rumor becomes true, or if another designer will beat the competition for my flashlight money.

Jake


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 12, 2009)

CEBEP said:


> Further to the comparison shots above I see that EX10 and PD20 are pretty similar in performance.


 
Well... yes and NO.....

Yes when compared to the over-achieving EX10 that I have -
but _NO_ when compared to a more typical EX10 - 
please see the stairway beamshots in post #*19* .

A typical EX10 is rated at 130 lumens (albeit OTF - Out The Front, or "torch" lumens) whereas the PD20 is rated at 180 lumens - the stairway beamshots show the difference - there is a 50 lumens or about 38% difference - isolated one might not see this difference, 
but probably can be seen side-by-side.



CEBEP said:


> I wander if EX10 R2 Edition (145 lm) will make a difference?


 
A R2 version 145 lumens vs. Q5 130 lumens is only a difference of 15 lumens - a gain of 11.5% this will be hard to discern (and PD20 will still be 24% brighter) - but nevertheless it will be a measurable gain.


----------



## Pontiaker (Feb 12, 2009)

I love my PD20, I wish someone would make a Ti body for it. Iam thinking of doing some custom Ti light using the guts and reflector out of p2d's and pd20's....Iam a knifemaker and just dont have the time to learn all this stuff to build them from scratch. Would rather use a proven platform. Great lights!


----------



## h2oflyer (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been playing with my new PD20 - What a great light !

Build quality is as good as my factory Nitecore Extreme and my custom BitZ. Output is allmost as good as NEX - better than my NDI and BitZ and much much better than my LF3XT. Beam is as good as TK10 and LF3XT which are ring free. Bright spill with tight spot.

It doesn't have the blasting brightness of the NEX nor the toy factor of the LF3XT but it has a beautiful white tint, great beam for a Q5, and one of the best output/rutimes for a 1XCR123 light. I understand there is very little variance in tint/output between lights.

No clip - low not low enough - no momentary are the only neg's I see.

I bought the PD20 as a work carry - need selectable 10 - 180 lum output with good run time - as well as rugged and small. Been using a NDI Silver for 9 months and just want a change.

Walter


----------



## CEBEP (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks like this could be the solution for PD20 belt clip:

Belt Clips for Fenix P2D, P3D?


----------



## dakotalawdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Can anyone advise how it performs outside, how far it throws light, etc?

I'd consider picking one up to try as a lightweight rifle light.


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 13, 2010)

dakotalawdog said:


> Can anyone advise how it performs outside, how far it throws light, etc?



The Fenix PD20 is rated at 190 lumens on Turbo/max - this is theoretically almost 3x as bright as the SureFire 6P, G2 and Streamlight Scorpions of this world - which used to be the choice for a gun-light.

So if the application is where those other lights were usable - then the PD20 would be more than adequate.


----------

